

Ask HN: What other SASS for developers (like Zencoder and Twilio) are out there? - lionheart

I'm trying to think of new projects to start on and I think some of the best possible ideas are taking the existing professional APIs that I can pay for, like Zencoder and Twilio, and use them to make something really cool and useful for small businesses, online and in my local area.<p>So, with that said, I know that there are other startups like this out there, providing really great tools and infrastructure that I can use for my own.<p>Are there any, even your own, out there that you can recommend?
======
johns
SendGrid, Postmark, SimpleGeo, a bevy of payments APIs, SoundCloud,
InfoChimps, Factual

------
frisco
s/SASS/SAAS

